# Texteffekt in After Effects nachbauen...



## EM-F (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade einen ziemlich guten Texteffekt auf http://www.interexpo.ch gesehen. Wenn ihr euch den Trailer anschaut seht ihr bei den Schlagwörten dass die von unten nach oben hinein geworfen werden. Mit so einer Art Schweif. Wie kann ich diesen Effekt in After Effects erzielen? Bin noch Newbie, daher auf jede Hilfe angewiesen.

mfg sascha


----------



## Chocobanana (30. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von EM-F _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen ziemlich guten Texteffekt auf http://www.interexpo.ch gesehen. Wenn ihr euch den Trailer anschaut seht ihr bei den Schlagwörten dass die von unten nach oben hinein geworfen werden. Mit so einer Art Schweif. Wie kann ich diesen Effekt in After Effects erzielen? Bin noch Newbie, daher auf jede Hilfe angewiesen.
> ...



Da gibt mehrer Möglichkeiten sowas zu realisieren. Ich würd so machem:

Schlagwort schreiben, 3D für diese Ebene aktivieren (der Text soll ja von vorne nach hinten) und halt dann das Attribut "Position" animieren. Dann kannst du den Pfad so abändern, das die Bewegung einigermaßen "rund" wird. Als zugabe würd ich noch ein bissl mit der Skalierung spielen.
Den "Schweif" könntest du mit "Motion Blur" hinbekommen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habs nicht getestet und Möglichhkeiten gibts mehrere. Man könnte es z.B. auch in einem 3D-Prog machen,.......

Greetz,
     Choco


----------



## dadiscobeat (1. Oktober 2004)

Also um nen Schweif zu erhalten, musst du folgendermassen vorgehen.

Du erstellst eine neue Komposition in AE.
Dann erstellst du einen beliebigen Text. Animierst diesen, wie du ihn bewegt haben möchtest und erstellst dann eine Kopie davon. Auf diese untere Textebene wendest du nun folgendes an.

- Effekt -> Zeit -> Echo
Hier musst du nun folgende Einstellungen machen.
Abstand: -0,030Sek
Anzahl der Echos: 20
Anfangsintensität: 1
Dämpfung: 0,80
Operator: Maximum

- Effekt -> Anpassen -> Kurven
Hier müssen beide Punkte ganz oben anliegen. Der eine in der linken, der andere in der rechten Ecke.

- Effekt -> Weich-Scharfzeichnen -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner
Stärke: ca. 5-10

Mit den Werten vorallem bei Echo musst du halt noch ein wenig rumspielen.
Aber ich denke das Grundprinzip zum erstellen eines Schweifes sollte damit erklärt sein.
Du kannst evtl. auch noch Motionblur einschalten.

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## PixelGuerilla (4. Oktober 2004)

dü könntest auch den Modus auf Addieren stellen und eine schwach weichgezeichnete kopie des schriftzugs drüberlegen  animiere die transparenz gegen null  am ende   sieht mit dem echo bestimmt nice aus ....


----------

